# Extremely Urgent, Male Northwest Indiana



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

This is the info that I have about this dog:


"RINGO 
Ringo is a 3 year old male. He appears to be a purebreed German Shepherd. He is a very large male and probably weighs around 80 pounds. He is a beautiful boy, but unfortunately someone did not take care of him. The tips of both of his ears are missing and it appears that they have been eaten at by flies for quite a long time. He is friendly with people and good with other dogs. 
RELEASED: TUESDAY 8/12/08 "

He is located in a high kill shelter in northwest Indiana and will be PTS if a space is not found for him by his release date. 
The shelter is NOT rescue friendly, there is one local rescue group that the shelter allows to pull. So, if anyone has space for this boy please either email me at [email protected] or the rescue directly at [email protected]

I am sorry to to be secretive about the exact location, but this shelter really is not rescue friendly and if they receive calls from anyone else it will jeopardize the rescue groups efforts to save other dogs, that is why is is extremely critical that we work through the one resuce group that the shelter has allowed access. 

Here are his pictures 




















The local resuce will pull him if we can find space for him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! How could someone let his ears get in that condition?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Who is the rescue group?


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

CPR Fund out of Lowell, Indiana


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

I should add that they are not a specific GSD rescue. They do try very hard to save dogs in this shelter that they determine to be friendly and socialized.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Copy and crosspost to give this handsome guy some added exposure! As noted, no calls to shelter, so just included contact information provided.

*************************************************


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

this guy has a thread already:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post763389


----------

